# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  A new GPS available

## watson

Recently released: 
The Julia Gillard GPS.
All it says is ..."Move Forward"....."Move Forward"....."Move Forward"

----------


## chrisp

And the matching video clip. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-bkaTuoy5E"]YouTube- Yes We Canberra - Gillard Moving Forward GPS[/ame]

----------


## watson

Beauty Chris..I knew someone would have it.

----------


## commodorenut

If you play it backwards does it tell the truth?

----------


## Brickie

I though Jules was talking about Mervin Ford ???????

----------


## watson

:Rotfl:

----------

